# Are you writing to Tino or to your father?



## al.03

Hi all! 
Is this the correct translation from English to Latin for this sentence:
'Are you writing to Tino or to your father?' to 'Tino an tuo patri scribis_?'_
I wasn't exactly sure how to decline 'Tino' since it isn't a name that we regularly use in Latin. I'm also not sure if I used 'alter' correctly.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## P2Grafn0l

In order to make it more of a question, you could add the interrogative enclitic _-ne_ to the end of the verb _scribis_, like this: 

_Scribisne tuae matri? _


----------



## al.03

Ah ok, I see. Is that it, or do you see any more problems with the translation?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

I have never come across the Latin conjunction: _an_, so I can't tell if it's correct. 
And others know more than I do.
Just wait for them to approve of your construction.


----------



## jazyk

An is fine.

You could decline Tino like Cicero, Ciceronis.


----------



## bearded

jazyk said:


> You could decline Tino like Cicero, Ciceronis.


A dative _Tinoni _would sound horrible to my ears, though (I'm speaking for myself).
I'd rather suggest to regard 'Tino' as being the dative case of a virtual _Tinus.
_
In Italian, Tino is a common diminutive of male first names like Alberto, Roberto etc. (Roberto>Robertino>Tino).
_Tino scribisne an patri tuo?_


----------



## magosil79

Only a couple of observations:
- a question of this type can also be introduced by _utrum_ as in: _utrum Tino scribis an patri tuo?_
- Why not add _-ne_ to Tino instead of _scribis_: _Tinone scribis an patri tuo?
- _A construction without initial _-ne _is also possible: _Tino scribis an patri tuo_?


----------

